# teal tags



## swamp fox (Jun 19, 2013)

i have seen on here about needing to get them for the teal season.  i really want to get on some teal this year, so i want to make sure that i am good to go.  is it too early to get them because i cant find anything about them.  thanks for your help


----------



## carolinaboy (Jun 19, 2013)

It's a lottery deal. Once you get then you have to use them, the ones you don't tag out on go back into the lottery system. There were very few up for grabs last year. You should see something come up in the web soon.


----------



## gunsmoke32 (Jun 19, 2013)

Try your local post office around first of August. Tell em you want a book of teal tags.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 19, 2013)

No No:


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jun 19, 2013)

Ive already got mine, I put in for them during early teal the prior season every year so that I know I will get a few.


----------



## rdnckrbby (Jun 19, 2013)

You think a quota is hard to get drawn for? Try teal tags, I've put in for them for the last 4 years and not a sniff.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jun 19, 2013)

After 3 years of rejections I should get drawn this year.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jun 19, 2013)

Don't beat a horse that aint dead.  He might kick ya!


----------



## leeledger (Jun 19, 2013)

Don't get caught huntung without them. The naysayers just want you to get in the same trouble they did. 

Local game wardens aren't much help with them. It's a federal thing. I think.


----------



## labradoodle (Jun 19, 2013)

only got 3 blue ones and 2 green ones. bummed


----------



## jagwall58 (Jun 20, 2013)

Got enough for 3 limits in the early season. Walmart was about to sell out they said


----------



## swamp fox (Jun 20, 2013)

i checked with dicks last night and the guy said that all of their waterfowl stuff should be coming in in about a month and he wasnt sure what they had coming.  i sure hope that i can get some.


----------



## chadf (Jun 20, 2013)

I called the federal migratory bird office today to check my status, 10 gwt + 10 bwt tags ! Stoked ! 

Me and silver Lab are gonna burn up the corn hole!!!! I'm starting to bait next week ! Shhhhhh......


----------



## nhancedsvt (Jun 20, 2013)

I'm still building rejections for the lottery, so I doubt I'll get drawn for any. I can usually find some leftover tags to buy OTC but man they're pricey! $25 per teal tag really adds up quick!


----------



## bigkga69 (Jun 20, 2013)

well I searched all over Savannah for the teal tags but evidently I missed the dead line...I did however find a store that had Grebe permits available so I got mine!  If anybody is interested I can get some more for you!!


----------



## Canyon (Jun 20, 2013)

Im about over the teal tag deal.  Didn't get drawn last year because I put in late and ended up just trying to take my chances without tags.  Well I got popped on oconee by old green jeans at the ramp and $275 skins later I learned my lesson.  Never again will I hunt teal without the darn tags.


----------



## wray912 (Jun 20, 2013)

bigkga69 said:


> well I searched all over Savannah for the teal tags but evidently I missed the dead line...I did however find a store that had Grebe permits available so I got mine!  If anybody is interested I can get some more for you!!



they runnin any deals on grebe perms this year?


----------



## bigkga69 (Jun 20, 2013)

wray912 said:


> they runnin any deals on grebe perms this year?



they are, they upped the possession limit per permit and allow one extra hunter per permit which is cool...the guy that did the art work on this years permit is good if you like to get an extra one to keep...I've been writing our congressmen about opening and allowing a pelican permit but still havent heard anything...


----------



## carolinaboy (Jun 20, 2013)

I got lucky with the tags had some passed down through the family and collected some here and there. I am now up to 150 or so, if you can't get any and have some birds lined up call me I will share.


----------



## madrabbit (Jun 20, 2013)

Got mine..........


----------



## swamp fox (Jun 20, 2013)

rabbit - i see you are in newnan.  if you have any extras maybe i could Tag along with you.  i am trying to figure this waterfowl stuff out.  i could by you a biscuit.


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 20, 2013)

op2:


madrabbit said:


> Got mine..........


----------



## TurkeyH90 (Jun 20, 2013)

*Tags*



madrabbit said:


> Got mine..........



Are those this years tags? I thought we still had time to apply?Almost shotem without tags last year but I got a cousin who is still paying on his fines for getting busted.


----------



## swamp fox (Jun 20, 2013)

i thought you could buy them at Wal-Mart.  where do i go to apply for them?  man i hope i can get some.  i am so pumped.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Jun 20, 2013)

swamp fox said:


> where do i go to apply for them?



PM Thunderroad 

somehow he has some inside info and details.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jun 20, 2013)

Turkey Trax said:


> PM Thunderroad
> 
> somehow he has some inside info and details.



That is the last thing i would do


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 20, 2013)

bigkga69 said:


> well I searched all over Savannah for the teal tags but evidently I missed the dead line...I did however find a store that had Grebe permits available so I got mine!  If anybody is interested I can get some more for you!!





I'm thinking mebbe you got Gerbil tags . . .


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 20, 2013)

Can't believe it's already that time of year again!


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jun 20, 2013)

rnelson5 said:


> That is the last thing i would do



Always happy to help. Swamp fox I'm a boxed wine kind of guy.


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Jun 20, 2013)

Turkey Trax said:


> PM Thunderroad
> 
> somehow he has some inside info and details.



He is always finds something to say


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Jun 20, 2013)

and there he is


----------



## madrabbit (Jun 20, 2013)

Swamp. I ordered mine thru Ronnie's off Franklin hwy.


----------



## jagwall58 (Jun 21, 2013)

A buddy of mine found some in his grandads safety deposit box from the 60's. We have a pile of cinnamon and blue tags now, just gotta find em!


----------



## Wlrountree (Jun 21, 2013)

I hadn't heard of the teal tag deal. Is it only for the early season or is it all year long?


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jun 21, 2013)

Wlrountree said:


> I hadn't heard of the teal tag deal. Is it only for the early season or is it all year long?



With a beard like that you shouldnt be bothered by anybody while hunting.


----------



## Hornet22 (Jun 21, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm thinking mebbe you got Gerbil tags . . .



Naw, them are colored like a rainbow, idjit


----------



## Wlrountree (Jun 21, 2013)

They come up wanting an autograph until they realize my last name is Robertson. Then they just wanna know what I've got


----------



## Wlrountree (Jun 21, 2013)

*isn't


----------



## bander_TC50 (Jun 21, 2013)

the reason you guys cant find the tags is cause target has them by the pallet load. they bought em all up so they could jack up the price. its their version of waterfowl conservation. they keep em in the womens underwear section. my wife bought mine for me by accident, she thought we needed new luggage tags.


----------



## drewclayon (Jun 26, 2013)

hope i get my tags this year aint got any in 2 years


----------



## fowl player (Jun 26, 2013)

i got drawn for the teal tags this year heard there were only two hundred recipients man im lucky


----------



## The Flying Duckman (Jun 27, 2013)

Not going to make teal season this year, so I got 48 of them for sale.  Will make a deal if you take all of them.


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 27, 2013)

Lot of misinformation here.  I get mine every year.  You have to participate in the fed's migratory bird census each year to qualify for teal tags for the next season.  Got my letter 2 weeks approving me for 2013-2014 tags after submitting my census form and the 6 bird wings they requested.  Final rules are not out, but I understand this year, without tags, you can kill 2 teal a day on Mondays, Wednesdays and Sundays, but with tags, the limit may be as high as 6.


----------



## Anonymoushaha12 (Jun 27, 2013)

Y'all should go down to chamblee right inside of i285 and get y'all's teal tags. That's where all the amigos go to get their social security cards and GA drivers lic.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 27, 2013)

George Moreland`s Commissary, crossroads at HWY 32 and Philema Road.


----------



## chashlls150 (Jun 27, 2013)

Last year Drake ran a deal where you got 2 free teal tags per every $500 you spent. Guess that's where all the topwaters got their tags.


----------



## DuckGodLiaison (Jul 17, 2013)

I never even worry about applying anymore..............There's always nagging scalpers sitting at the boat ramp trying to sell extras last second for the low!


----------

